# SNAGGED ANOTHER ONE



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:spy::behindsofa::spy::welcome::bounce:

You will all just have to wait to see what I mean :eyebrows:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Let me guess... another rescue???


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Have you crossed someone over to the Havanese world?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you are getting a 4th puppy aren't you????????


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

A second husband?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

This is in the Puppy Area so does that mean..........??? Are you expecting???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good one ryan!!!!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey if you get a second husband, does that mean you can have three more dogs? I mean isnt there some "so many dogs per husband" rule? hehehehehe

I read the title and froze thinking someone snagged more photos off of here. 

I hope you are getting a new little one, cant wait to see PICS!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I like Melissa's logic. Makes sense to me. 

Did you snag a rescue puppy????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sign me up for another husband already!!!

Okay, I think we need to add to the "what a good forum member is" list! NO KEEPING DOGGY SECRETS! Pornima and Laurie are in the dog house!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am loving your responses. I have a big secret that will be revealed very soon, just want to make sure you are all watching and keeping up!! Lots of good ideas!!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...this is the first post I am reading this morning...now I am going to have to check in every ten minutes for the rest of all times until this puzzle is solved...

Alexa


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Check back tonight - most likely wont be posted till then. I dont want you wasting too much of your time


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, here's my REAL guess...
Your getting a show quality female to perhaps show/breed?????????????????

Ryan


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> :spy::behindsofa::spy::welcome::bounce:
> 
> You will all just have to wait to see what I mean :eyebrows:


I vote for the snagged another husband guess. Double the husbands, double the havs!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, you are really, really bad for my MHS. I can barely keep up with two. But oh how I am suffering with puppyitis. Can't wait til tonight.... if you don't want everyone to know you could just PM me hahahahaah. that would be a lot of PM's because everyone would want the same. OK I will wait.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh this is cruel! lol

I'm guessing someone from the California Playdate left with Lizzie's sister??? And they haven't posted yet?

Although........I am liking the all the creative ideas about husbands and such. lol, its like a Soap opera! hah.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Could you be puppy sitting for someone from the playdate? I think if it was a puppy, Laurie wouldnt be on here herself this morning... she would be going to get it!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> she would be going to get it!


Unless someone is bringing it to her??? Wait, Jan's on this morning so she's not getting MyKee.....I think I'm voting for the rescue puppy idea.

Susan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oooh, I love a good mystery!op2:eep:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

ok you got me hanging by a thread!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

:suspicious:mmmm....what could it me....i to like the idea of another husband that just means more dogs......oh I feel guilty I love my hubby too much.....:focus:Ok let me think I bet it is either a rescue or a puppy.....or wait maybe both.....:frusty:I hate it when someone has a secret.....it is not fair....i will be thinking about it all day!!!!!!I will just have to wait until tonight....I bet the forum will be packed with everyone checking.....I will bring someop2:and be waiting patiently....:jaw:for whatever it maybe!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

oops meant to say what could it be not me......oh well, see I can not focus becuase I am all frazziled about what the secret is!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Laurie, Laurie, must you stir the pot around here?:frusty Humm, I am assuming someone is getting a puppy, I just can't figure out who. Oh wait, I do have a guess, but I will wait and see if I am right on this one.

A second husband:brick. One is enough! Love him to death, but it is a good thing we don't have kids. He is just like having a childound.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I love mysteries! Knowing that this board is crazy about Havfurbabies, nothing can be as tantalizing as announcing the addtion of a new furball to the family. I am guessing that an adorable furball has stolen Laurie and DH's hearts and the baby is coming home tonight!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Pornima and Laurie are in the dog house!!!


 Is that supposed to be a form of punishment? I live in a dog house and love it!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Ahh the forms of punishment we discover to torture ourselves*



Havtahava said:


> Is that supposed to be a form of punishment? I live in a dog house and love it!


I am enjoying this thread so much! Laurie, how many hours till the big reveal? I want GMT hours:biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I just know its going to get posted while I'm on my drive home from work this afternoon and after I get home, feed the dogs, get changed and log on, I'll be the last to know!! 

Susan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie,
not fair! I checked the thread 3 hours ago and just checked back for the big surprise...but nope Madame thinks 'very soon' means 'tonight', you got some strong nerves that's for sure! :croc:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Susan,
You wait till you do ALL THAT to log in?? lol
You need a blackberry so you can check on your way home from work.. lol
On the way up to the cottage 2 weeks ago I was actually on the blackberry for over an hour reading the forum.. lol.. By brother drove though, so that made it easier.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Hmmm.. we can set up a phone/text message tree <g>


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Unless someone is bringing it to her??? Wait, Jan's on this morning so she's not getting MyKee.....I think I'm voting for the rescue puppy idea.
> 
> Susan


Nope, it's not MyKee. We haven't found the right home for him yet.
I'm still voting for the extra husband LOL Double your pleasure, double your pets.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, shame on you keeping us waiting like this! We want to know about the new puppy/husband/rescue/show dog. LOL. I vote for one of each! ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

hmmmmm, Laurie hasn't posted since 10:58-- that means she is on the road away from the forum picking up a puppy!!!!!!!!. So the only real guess is what color and what sex? she has white, and black and white, and black and tan, 2 girls and a boy- so my guess is a chocolate or red boy!!!! Come on Laurie, we can't wait til tonight!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, I never posted my guess. By her "welcome" smiley, I was guessing that she invited a new puppy owner to join us.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kimberly, that would be wonderful- but way too anti-climactic ound:... I really think Laurie needs 4! she was so at home hosting all those Hav's at her house


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hummm, 

I am guessing Laurie is getting another puppy, although I love the idea of second hubby. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it's another rescue. If so, snag away Laurie. If it's another hubby, you can snag one of those for me too (if it means I can get two more fur babies). If it's another one for you, God help . . . you'll be one busy (er) lady. C'mon, hint . . . hint . . . hint.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, this is so *HARD* waiting! Puleeze tell us what's up!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We should start a pull on what new thing Laurie shows up with and what time 

AManda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Maybe Laurie isn't getting a puppy but she's found another forum member who has a new puppy and hasn't told us about it yet...........


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm guessing 3pm Pacific, Amanda.

Susan, that is my second guess.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay Rescue, 4pm PST. Does winner get a puppy?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

4:30 PM
Current forum member with new puppy. 

Susan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> hmmmmm, Laurie hasn't posted since 10:58-- that means she is on the road away from the forum picking up a puppy!!!!!!!!. So the only real guess is what color and what sex? she has white, and black and white, and black and tan, 2 girls and a boy- so my guess is a chocolate or red boy!!!! Come on Laurie, we can't wait til tonight!!!!!


This is what I was thinking.. Hurry home Laurie we are all waiting...


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am so full of anticipation.... And I do agree that this suspence is KILLING me!! Maybe a new hav owner has joined? A fourth puppy??? I will check back in after work


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok just checking in to see what the surprise is....it feels like christmas in October!!!!! I am at my mom's so i will keep checking in here and there!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Geee... what ever happend to full disclosure? lol

That should be a checkbox on the user form we fill out when applying for access!

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> ....it feels like christmas in October!!!!!


I think most of the replies in this thread are even more amusing than the teaser that was initially posted. Ha ha!

Laurie is going to be grinning ear to ear when she sees the replies, nevermind what the actual suspense is all about. :laugh:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh this is cruel. So cruel.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Laurie was online a good 90 minutes ago... she is watching... lol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She could be viewing as a "guest".......or heck, even "invisible" mode! LOL, lots of times the # of members on does not match the list. sneaky...sneaky!!

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Linda wrote: *"ok you got me hanging by a thread!"*

Um, yeah! Hanging by *THIS* thread!!!

Laurie, Laurie, Laurie..... you were NOT supposed to reveal anything YET!! :fish: :tape:

Okay..... sending you a PM. Bad girl! :brick:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Laurie, Laurie, Laurie..... you were NOT supposed to reveal anything YET!! :fish: :tape:
> 
> Okay..... sending you a PM. Bad girl! :brick:


The plot thickens!!!!!!!

Hmm.....apparently Marj is in the loop! 

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Perhaps its Marj seeking the 2nd husband.. errr.. i mean 3rd pup?!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*MARJ!!!* I am really surprised that you are part of this mean secret thing! Tse, tse, tse...but wait a minute...Marj is in Canada and Laurie on the East Coast. What in the world could have brought these 2 sneaky ladies together...??? Hmmm


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I think Marj is just pulling our chain...She doesn't really know anymore than we do.....Isn't that right Marj:ear:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Or perhaps Paige is trying to difuse the situation because shes in on it to!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness the plot thickens......who needs a good book just read this thread and there ya go.......I am dying here Laurie please do tell soon.....or Marj somebody give us a clue!!!!:suspicious:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

freeway1976 said:


> Or perhaps Paige is trying to difuse the situation because shes in on it to!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm thinking that Ryan is actually the one involved and trying to throw us off by suggesting that Paige is trying to throw us off!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Okay, I've been waiting quietly all morning...what time is it in NJ?

I can only take so much suspense! :spy:

Wanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie,
it better be something good! After killing us all day with suspense you need to come up with something great! If not and this was just a big joke, I'll sneak my way to NJ :spy: and do this to you :croc: BTW, you'll be the left one!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

AAAARRRRRRGGGGGG!!! Still nothing??? I gotta leave here in a few minutes and won't be able to check again for a couple of hours. Susan, don't worry, looks like I'll be the last to know


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

This is only going to get worse the longer we wait....I would be careful Laurie!!!!!:suspicious:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wonder how long this thread will get??????? Oh I hope it is a cute little puppy!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am going to make it to 500 hundred from this post.....thanks Laurie!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK, OK I first will say that you guys are hilarious!! And have kept me laughing all day!! Boy, you guys really cannot stand a secret!!

I will start off by saying that I made a new friend, Lisa, who is a wonderful woman looking for a Hav. I have been working with her for the last few weeks, and the rest you will see on the new post "Laurie's Secret"

Kimberly - you win the prize for seeing my little welcome sign. 

And FYI - no new hubbies here, I like the one I got!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well, I am glad that the secret is coming out!!!!! Welcome Lisa!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Well this was fun, Laurie glad you could find Lisa a puppy, you are just a very busy dog women latey, we just can not keep up with you!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm surfing the web on my Treo to read the Havanese forum (and this thread) during a training exercise at work... welcome to this dreaded addiction Lisa.

Havanese are essentially furry forms of crack. 

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lo, that is so true! I went to a conference in the beginning of September and spent about two hours of the day on my Blackjack surfing the Havanese Forum. :laugh: It definitely is way too addicting!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here I was worried Shannon gave up Jack and you were going to get him! Thanks for ending the suspense.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They are lil' crack-fluff-balls. har!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My friends: I just spend the last 10 mintues reading all your posts from this day!! YOu guys are just too funny!! I wish upon wish that I could tell you that I was getting a puppy, but that is just too much for me to hangle with 3 Havs, a business to run, a large house to take care of, one kid in college, one kid applying to college/\.... It is a lot with 3, dont think I could do 4, although I love the idea of being a godmother!! I have been working with Lisa for a few weeks now working on this "project" but it was certainly her place to announce the good news. She had asked all the right questions, and shown all the normal impatience and I KNOW FOR SURE that she will be a wonderful Hav Mom!! I would never send someone I didnt feel good about to my breeder, this new baby is my guys 1/2 brother!!! 

Susan - I almost spit my drink when you said "Are you expecting" at 46 - just kill me now if that were the case!!!! But funny!!

Missy, I am sorry if this is anti=climatic, but I am sure you will enjoy seeing all of Lisa's posts about her new baby!!

Linda, I am so glad that Shannon seems to be very happy with Anderson, and with all the time we have spent together lately, I wanted to say something, but it was Lisa's secret. 

Any Ryan!!! You had my favorite comment of all. If I could dream of anything, it would be to breed these wonderful dogs!! I would love it, but dont see it happening any time soon.

So I hope you all had a good time today, and I kept your curiosity up, I sure enjoyed it!!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Laurie - you are toooo much!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, I still think you should get a puppy! But believe me I understand, I am having MHS big time and I don't think I could handle three (and I don't even have kids) But yes I am already very fond of Lisa and and your godpup!!! Thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, you really had me going when I got you PM today. Now to find out we are practically neighbors, it is great. Can't wait to meet Lisa and the little guy...but it's such a long way.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly, I had to LOL at your post about Ryan throwing us off because Paige was throwing us off or ....... whatever that was! It was funny!!! LOL

Well, Laurie, I am off to see and post in your new thread and to welcome Lisa. I knew it couldn't be another Hav because we all know how busy you are as it is. I may want another Hav too, but in practice, it just wouldn't work out too well.  Maybe in a few years....... 

This thread was a real hoot and us going all day!! BRAT ! LMBO


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> I am loving your responses. I have a big secret that will be revealed very soon, just want to make sure you are all watching and keeping up!! Lots of good ideas!!!


Now that is just downright cruel. You know we can't wait!!!!! URG!!!

Ok, you are pregnant and expecting triplets!!!???


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kahty - if that is true - I will not be on the forum for a LONG time as they wont let me have my computer in the phsyc ward!!!


----------

